
Alexis Ohanian: Early results from the redditor survey - pg
http://reddit.blogspot.com/2007/08/early-results-from-redditor-survey.html
======
oditogre
Would like to see popular results from the other questions, too.

------
ecuzzillo
The poll link doesn't seem to be working anymore.

~~~
oditogre
It's working now. Be warned, tho, I did it a few hours ago, and it took a
ridiculously long time to load between questions (sometimes up to nearly a
minute).

------
seiji
The exact date reddit became cesspool-ized was October 31, 2006. Getting
bought put reddit at the top of slashdot and other sites creating the eternal
september effect.

After October 31, reddit started having hundreds of votes and hundreds of
comments on articles. Now we get to wake up to the front page's top five links
being [pic] along side the never ending banter of it's-a-conspiracy/it's-not-
a-conspiracy.

